# Whisper Biscuit arrow rest



## Al Kai

I would like to find out what you think of the whisper Biscuit arrow rest.

Do you like it?

I am thinking of getting one to put on my Martin Jaguar take down hunting recurve.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Whisper Biscuit*

I have one and love it. No noise on the draw. I will never own another kind unless they quit making them and mine breaks. 

I used feathers and after many many shots the the tips of the feathers start to fray a little. Never used vanes. 

Darin


----------



## gillmen

I love mine


----------



## Al Kai

Thats it, I am getting one. Thank you guys.


----------



## cutbait91

Even though your already gettin one. i will say yes they are AWESOME!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Probably the best designed rest ever made for bow hunting. I actually have a extra biscuit. It is the newer design that is thicker and has an opening to slide the arrow in instead of putting it thru the whiskers. It did not work with my bow. I have to use the old ring type but I do not mind at all.

If anyone wants it and can pick it up please feel free. I prefer not to bother with shipping. It is not the entire rest, just the ring itself.

Darin


----------



## kingfisherman23

I have one of the open-ring Biscuits on my DX-7. Best rest ever made. It does tend to tear up vanes though. I have to replace my vanes pretty regularly.

Evan


----------



## chriscustom

Amazing piece of equipment. Just make sure you set it up right and then paper shoot it.I actually have even more confidence in my bow than I ever have.


----------



## KingKrimpet

Have one on my Parker and must say I love the darn thing!


----------



## RuddeDogg

I have one on my Reflex Timber Wolf and like it as well.


----------



## Al Kai

RuddeDogg said:


> I have one on my Reflex Timber Wolf and like it as well.


I got on and I really like it alot. My shooting is still lousy but the Whisker Biscuit rocks.


----------



## jstgsn

I agree, whisper biscuit is the way to go.


----------



## fishinNuT

their great, no worries about arrow coming off rest during draw. on my bowtek i now use a hostage rest. same basic design as biscuit just from a different company. i think its a little easier on fletchings than biscuit.


----------



## Jim Y

I have moved from the whisker biscuit to the Hostage Pro. All the comfort of the biscuit but zero vane contact.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Jim Y said:


> I have moved from the whisker biscuit to the Hostage Pro. All the comfort of the biscuit but zero vane contact.


True, but the they issues with the brushes wearing out rather quickly.A buddy of mine had one and it just about lasted a season.


----------



## YakAttack

The Hostage looks like a great design but like RuddeDogg said you just have to keep an eye on the brushes. I'm surprised they have not corrected the wearing out issue yet. If they fixed that I bet they would sell 2X as many.

I've heard of people using an Exacto knife to cut away some of the bristles on the biscuit to allow vane clearance. I haven't tried it. They cost too much and it works fine as is 

I've used 2 prong, QAD drop away, and Whisker Biscuit and IMHO no contest the biscuit is best for hunting. I don't know if I like that or the Spot Hogg sight better. Both are excellent.


----------



## blaminack

I didn't like mine, but I am no expert. It made a distinct "Shhhhhhhhh" noise when drawing the bow and regularly knocked off fletchings.


----------



## runincode

I still use the Raptor shoot thru, my son has a biscuit on his bow and loves it. Has anyone ever used the Ripcord rest?


----------

